# Hello!



## Veri (Sep 11, 2013)

*Hi there!*
I'm Veri, and I currently keep two gerbils, and five mice!
They live as two separate colonies. Xena doesn't seem to like anyone other than her partner, so that's how it's been (and will probably stay).


















I love my meeskers dearly and would love to chat with other mouse lovers


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

cuties  and welcome to the forum


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey there Veri! I love your pied babies! And great avatar photo!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!  Lovely meecers you have.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome from me too


----------

